# More GSD puppy photos



## dalehitchy (Nov 18, 2010)

Borrowed an SLR camera from university, and took a few more shots of my pup Lunar 

aww cute 









waiting to eat her biscuit


















Stay


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a nice puppy


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful, reminds me of my girl when she was a pup


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Shes lovely


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I love her ears!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

awwww shes gorgeous!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's a sweetheart!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous pupster :001_wub:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

:drool::001_wub::001_tt1:
what a beautiful gsd,i adore gsd's and yours is a beauty!

how old is she?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Lovely pics,i just love them ears!!!


----------



## dalehitchy (Nov 18, 2010)

blade100 said:


> :drool::001_wub::001_tt1:
> what a beautiful gsd,i adore gsd's and yours is a beauty!
> 
> how old is she?


12 weeks now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awwwwww she is beautiful 
I cant get enough of GSD piccys(especially pups!)

*Heidi*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: she's wonderful


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

dalehitchy said:


> 12 weeks now


blumin eck she's going to be huge!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what a little beauty,
michelle xx


----------



## dalehitchy (Nov 18, 2010)

blade100 said:


> blumin eck she's going to be huge!


hehe i know....
this is my first GSD wondering what ive let myself in for :scared: lol


----------



## dalehitchy (Nov 18, 2010)

blade100 said:


> blumin eck she's going to be huge!


oooo just noticed your in swandlicote.... im in derby centre


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

stunning pictures! I love the way GSD go through that half floppy half up stages!


----------



## dalehitchy (Nov 18, 2010)

Floppy ears  - 5 weeks back now


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Aw she is so cute x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oooh local!

where abouts did u get her from?
she is gorgeous,she has beautiful eyes.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's so cute


----------



## dalehitchy (Nov 18, 2010)

blade100 said:


> oooh local!
> 
> where abouts did u get her from?
> she is gorgeous,she has beautiful eyes.


i got her from somewhere in lincolnshire


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

loving your signiture :001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Such a pretty girl


----------

